# Protecting your truck from corroding



## wam4528 (May 24, 2011)

Whats up guys,

Im new to the site but been plowing for years. Just put in an order for a new sander for a f550 that we have and was looking for some input on undercoating. Being using the 3m rubberized undercoating but looking for other options to help get some longer life out of the truck. 

open for all suggestions

Thanks


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I've never used the stuff, but I've gotten some interesting literature from Rhomar, products specifically for that purpose. I've been using fluid film and it works quite well as a corrosion preventative in every area I've used it, but I have yet to do a whole truck with it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Move it to Florida? And if you can't do that ,try FF.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

DONT SALT OR PLOW!!!!!! move to florida.

get some frame paint, have line-x do the whole lower part of your cab and udercoat the snot out of everything!


----------



## Snowman.ca (Sep 24, 2009)

Rubberized asphalt works well....do it every spring with proper clean/wash first. 

Also either oil spray/Krwon or Rust check evry spring or fall


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluid Film!!!!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Florida?*

It doesn't snow but the sodium content in everything there is just as bad. Good point though, change environment. There are things that help, but the nature of the best is corrosion.

PM as described above, keep equipment sprayed off, keep it painted, etc..... and charge enough to replace as necessary. LOL.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Wayne Volz;1289818 said:


> It doesn't snow but the sodium content in everything there is just as bad. .


 good point! Sea water is the worst!

Fluid Film and good maintenance!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

u guys spray FF under the truck too? how long does it usually last?


----------

